# My Red Platy went MIA



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello,

Recently tonight i noticed a missing member of the community so i spent an odd 15mins sitting and watching the tank. I was hoping my MIA fish would show it self as she never hides. Im only new to the whole platy and guppy seen. 

After much previous research with my current fry, it led me to believe she might be ready to give birth! Ive noticed fish dont really like caves when there not looking for safety. So my last place to look was the cave, an low behold there she is!

I poked an air house in there and wiggled around hoping to draw her out and with success i have. She is now in the nursery with blanket wrapped around the glass to make her feel safe!

What do you guys think? Ready to pop? she is large!


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

You haven't given me/us any pictures to verify she is pregnant. I have had platy's that I thought were going to " pop " and nothing happened. I have one that is veeeerry fat right now. She has been like that for 2 weeks now. I expect her to be skinny any day now. We will see. They never have them when I want them to have them....LOL
Are you trying to save all the fry? Well yes if she is pregnant, put can her in the nursury for awhile and see what happens. I don't think a blanket is necessary. She is stressed out enought being in a strange place. I let my platy's have their fry in the main tank. I have lots of hiding spots. Only the strong survive. If I didn't do that I would be over run. I also supply my family and friends with platy's for their tanks. They haven't been wanting a lot in the last little while....hmmm...LOL
Keep me/us informed, when she has her fry.


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

Sherry said:


> You haven't given me/us any pictures to verify she is pregnant. I have had platy's that I thought were going to " pop " and nothing happened. I have one that is veeeerry fat right now. She has been like that for 2 weeks now. I expect her to be skinny any day now. We will see. They never have them when I want them to have them....LOL
> Are you trying to save all the fry? Well yes if she is pregnant, put can her in the nursury for awhile and see what happens. I don't think a blanket is necessary. She is stressed out enought being in a strange place. I let my platy's have their fry in the main tank. I have lots of hiding spots. Only the strong survive. If I didn't do that I would be over run. I also supply my family and friends with platy's for their tanks. They haven't been wanting a lot in the last little while....hmmm...LOL
> Keep me/us informed, when she has her fry.


Aww yeah it was late so photos wouldn't work with out a flash. She's still not popped yet and i do think see prefers the curtain, cause when i take it off she hides in the only plant.


----------

